

What if everyone worked remotely? - ipmb
http://www.darkcoding.net/behaviour/what-if-everyone-worked-remotely/

======
lmm
Suburbia would have to disappear - at least for those who can afford to not
live there - because when we were spending 16 hours a day there we'd realize
what a terrible place it is to live. Big cities would still be desirable
places to live - they still have theatres and concert halls and museums and
art galleries - in fact they might become much more so, as car ownership
became less common. At the same time, since leisure travel is a much poorer
source of income for mass transit than commuters are, rail and bus services
would decline - so overall transport would be poorer, and the gap between rich
and poor - city and country - would widen. Small towns would shrink and
vanish, because many of them exist solely to support one or two industries in
that town.

------
a3n
If everyone who really could work remotely did so, nothing much would change
because most jobs require a physical presence.

